# Internet traffic counter



## cinolas (Feb 7, 2003)

My ISP is complaining of my over-use of their bandwidth... 

So in an effort to reduce my usage to just above their limit (boy do I ever need to go on a water and bread diet) I was wanting to count the amount of data that I'm sending and receiveing.

I looked around and couldn't find a utility that would do such thing.

Any suggestions ?

I'm basically looking for a counter that I can monitor and reset. Preferably one that makes the difference between LAN and WAN traffic.

It seems the OS should know that... Is there a log that I could parse for this kind of info ?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 9, 2003)

Do they give you a way to get a report?

If you have either Web-based or command-line reporting, then you should be able to read/parse those from PHP...


----------



## cinolas (Feb 11, 2003)

Who, my internet provider ?  I think they could only provide me with a monthly report....

I was hoping to find a "real-time" solution. This way I can also see where my bandwidth is going.

What do you mean by :

"If you have either Web-based or command-line reporting, then you should be able to read/parse those from PHP..." ?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Androo (Feb 11, 2003)

ok, does ISP stand for internet service provider???


----------



## cinolas (Feb 11, 2003)

yes it does, I should have specified.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 13, 2003)

Network Utility will give you the number of packets sent in and out by your specified interface. That's about the best I can do sorry hehe.

My ISP has an on-line traffic monitor. ADSL, certain max up and down, then they start gouging...


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 14, 2003)

Don't you have unlimited internet access/bandwidth? This is the first time I have ever heard of an ISP complaining about someone using too much. That's what rateshaping is for...so you can only use what you are allocated. If you're using too much, tough poopie for them.  Who is your ISP? I want to ensure I never go with them.

- G!mpy


----------

